# Rookie Barbecuer



## JCGrimshaw (May 11, 2018)

Hi There,

Ive always wanted to get into proper barbecuing but have always lived in flats and never had the chance, but I have just moved and now have a garden so I can give it a go!

I picked up a budget hot box smoker to dip my toe before jumping fully into it and was wondering if anyone can give me some starter tips. Ive read a lot about different ways to light your coals and some people smoke with a water tray etc, etc. but there is always conflicting comments of the best way to do things and I'm not sure what is applicable to cooking on a barbecue with a hot box.

Also specifically for folk in the UK, where do you get your supplies? I've seen people mention Costco, Bookers and Makro but I have no access to any of these unfortunately.

Thanks in advance,
James


----------



## gmc2003 (May 11, 2018)

There's always going to be conflicting ways in doing things. It's a matter of what works best for you and your equipment. You can have five people all with the same smoker and same chunk of meat. Not two of those folks would do things the exact same way. It all works it's just what works best for you. If you post a pic of your smoker we can probably help you out a little more. To light the coals I use the Weber cubes in a charcoal chimney. Some will use paper with some oil on it, while others will use cotton balls with Vaseline on them. It all works. 

Chris


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 11, 2018)

Welcome in. Seems smoking in the UK is catching on. I actually came across a BBQ restaurant in Amsterdam last week. I was quite shocked. Understandably NOT the UK but smoking in Europe is something I had not been exposed to in over a decade of traveling there.

Just as Chris has mentioned too many variables for anyone to give you best practices or rather ‘my practices’ without seeing what you’re working with and knowing what supplies you have readily available. 

As for lighting charcoal I bought a cheap electric heater that ignites the charcoal. I think I will be doing more smoking with a charcoal smoker and will opt for a charcoal chimney starter Chris 

 gmc2003
 mentioned but using the electric ring in the chimney. 

I am currently a pellet smoker owner that has recently been exposed to charcoal smoking.

Pat


----------



## wade (May 21, 2018)

JCGrimshaw said:


> I picked up a budget hot box smoker to dip my toe before jumping fully into it and was wondering if anyone can give me some starter tips. Ive read a lot about different ways to light your coals and some people smoke with a water tray etc, etc. but there is always conflicting comments of the best way to do things and I'm not sure what is applicable to cooking on a barbecue with a hot box.
> 
> Also specifically for folk in the UK, where do you get your supplies? I've seen people mention Costco, Bookers and Makro but I have no access to any of these unfortunately.



Hi James and welcome to the forum. There are quite a few of us in the UK who are also passionate about smoking and I am glad you have joined us :-). Where in the UK are you from?

Can you post up a picture of the hot box that you have - or maybe let us know which model. That will make it easier for us to help with suggestions.

Using good quality charcoal/briquettes is very important when smoking and you should not use anything that says "instant light" on the packet. If you can get "restaurant grade" charcoal then that will ensure that you will get a good consistent burn and flavour, however if you use good quality briquettes then you will find them easier to control and they will burn for longer - important for longer smokes. Heat Beads, Weber briquettes and most of the coconut shell briquettes are great and can be bought in many stores/garden centres -  but they are usually cheaper online. A couple of good places are Wow BBQ and BBQ World.

The water tray in most vertical smokers is there predominantly as a heat baffle but it can also help to regulate the temperatures in most smokers when you are cooking low-and-slow. Personally, I rarely use water in the smoker as there is sufficient moisture being given off by the burning fuel however it can be nice to place some marinade (or water with some fresh herbs) in the tray to add a layer of flavour.

Please let us know how you are getting on.


----------



## Alex Douglas (May 21, 2018)

Yeah it would seem that smoking is starting to hit Europe quite abit, was at a house and home show the other week (lots of stalls) and there are so many cold smokers producing very nice products for retail.

I have only been a member of the forum and smoking for about 4 weeks but the guys and girls on here will be able to help you so much. 

It’s very addictive.


----------

